# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Hipnosis

## BusyMan

*Hipnosis*... no es imnosis, ni hinosis ni nada de eso.

Llevais varios días hablando del tema en distintos hilos y ni uno lo ha escrito bien.

Si es importante saber bien los juegos imagínate lo importante que es saber parecer que entiendes de lo que hablas...

''concentrate que te voy a inmonitizar con el poder de mis ojos'' si es para magia cómica puede quedar muy bien... pero en los demás casos quedareis un poco mal.
Cuidadín con los detalles

----------


## Felipe

Me parece bien tu puntualización sobre la hipnosis. Pero creo que hay muchísimas más palabras en el foro que sí dan patadas al diccionario y su ortografía debería ser conocida por todos.

----------


## ignoto

Menos aún si tenemos en cuenta que buena parte de la magia (y no la menos importante precisamente) es la presentación.
¿Como puede presentar bien un efecto alguien que es incapaz de comunicarse correctamente?
No he visto ni un solo caso de gente que escriba mal (obviando algún que otro gazapo por las prisas) y que, después, hable bien.
La expresión correcta constante (dentro de un orden) es imprescindible para un mago.

Fdo. Ignoto, el talibán de la gramática.

----------


## Felipe

No sé si estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices Ignoto. Creo que hay mucha gente que confunde la be con la uve, la ge con la jota y sobre todo comete errores con la hache, por no hablar de los acentos. Sin embargo hablan bien.

Fíjate en los políticos, aunque no tenemos ocasión de ver lo que escriben, tengo un amigo que trabaja en el Senado que me ha contado la cantidad de faltas que cometen. Y menos mal que tienen secretaria.

Yo lo veo en mis compañeros de trabajo, son todos universitarios y si no fuera por el corrector ortográfico del Word...

Aprovechando, os voy a contar una anécdota. Yo tenía una empleada de hogar que se llamaba Hortensia y cuando escribía su nombre, lo ponía sin hache. Un día le pregunté la razón, y me dijo que era porque así tardaba menos en escribirlo.

No creo que sea el caso de ninguno de los que estamos en el foro, pero hay mucha gente que no presta atención a la ortografía.

De todas formas, a mí me molestan más las abreviaturas o la forma de escribir de la juventud en los móviles (que no hay quien les entienda poniendo k y comiéndose las vocales) que los errores ortográficos. Cuando alguien escribe de esa forma, me cuesta leerle. Y eso que yo cuando escribo a mano uso muchas abreviaturas, pero son para mí.

Un abrazo.

----------


## magomago

Los sms estan acabando con la ortografia española.Si Cervantes levantara la cabeza.... ainssss.
BIBA LLO I MY KAVAYO

----------


## ignoto

No me refería a esos "pequeños" errores, ni a quienes escriben xq en lugar de "porque". Eso dificulta la comprensión (a veces ni me molesto en leer los trabalenguas) del texto pero no implica falta de capacidad en la comunicación. Mas bien falta de tiempo (todos pecamos un poco de eso) o pereza.
La bronca va para aquellos que tienen un vocabulario mas bien limitado.

----------


## Felipe

Por supuesto que sí, el que tiene un vocabulario limitado lo tiene difícil, a no ser que recupere el tiempo perdido leyendo y leyendo.

----------


## ignoto

Lo mejor es cuando te cuentan que lo hacen para "reducir" el tamaño del mensaje y poder escribir mas cosas.
Así, los muy zopencos escriben cosas como (caso rigurosamente real de hace unos años) "plas" por "pesetas". Cuando les haces notar que eso, además de sonar a bofetada, es mas largo que "pts" (que, además, lo entiende todo el mundo) se te enfadan y te sueltan que lo escriben como les da la gana.
Por lo menos hasta que borras, sin leerlo, el cuarto o quinto galimatías y descubren que, o se expresan medianamente bien o les "lee" su santa inquisición.
Si, encima, tienes la suerte de que dependan de que tú leas sus mensajes, aprenden a expresarse muy, muy rápidamente.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hestoi avsoluta- dacuerdo con bosotro. Si no excrivimo vien no se nentiende nah de nah. - mal ke io teno kurturilla, k si noooooo jejee


 (Algo muy distinto son las faltas producidas por la rapidez de la escritura, como mi caso: va más rapido mi cerebro que mis dos dedos y claro, así no hay manera. Como además peco de vagazo, pues mando a enviar inmediatamente, no reviso - otro de los grandes problemas- y pasa lo que pasa)

----------


## ulises

yo, que soy profesor de instituto, cuando tenía 20 años no cometía ninguna falta de ortografía, después de años dando clase y de leer lo que escriben mis alumnos, cada vez tengo más dudas a la hora de escribir y cometo faltas que antes eran impensables.

----------


## 46u5t1n

Todo es falta de lectura. Yo no leo y por eso juego a "furgol" con el diccionario.
Fomenten la lectura señores.

----------


## Ransen

Yo reconozco que no he leido este hilo completo. Pero como se por donde van los tiros tan solo queria decir que muchisima gente cuando escribe en un  foro o en cualquier otro sitio por la red lo hace de forma abreviada y curiosa de forma totalmente consciente. Si resulta que alguien al leer el post de un tio que escribe de este modo: ola q tal me llamo semi y soy nuevo en ste foro, scribo x q solo keria saludaron. 
Si alguien se ofende por esto es porque es un pedante. Y si hay que criticar que primero se arreglen los fallos del foro como """Discucion""" general sobre ilusionismo"

Se que es un ERROR pero precisamente por eso .....un error lo tiene cualquiera.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

No discutimos sobre los errores, cualquiera puede tenerlos.
Lo que ocurre es que no tenemos por qué encontrar correcto que alguien se dirija a nosotros escribiendo la mitad de las letras.
No nos vamos a sentir incómodos ni nos vamos a enfadar pero no tenemos ninguna obligación de leer un amasijo de letras sin sentido excepto para el que quiera dárselo.
No es pedantería, es comodidad.
El que quiera que le lean, se esforzará por hacerse entender.
El que no tenga interés, pues ya le leerá alguien que esté por la labor.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

> Si resulta que alguien al leer el post de un tio que escribe de este modo: ola q tal me llamo semi y soy nuevo en ste foro, scribo x q solo keria saludaron. 
> Si alguien se ofende por esto es porque es un pedante.



No se si soy un pedante (espero que no!), pero a mi particularmente me resulta bastante "desagradable" cuando leo algo escrito de esa manera, es como una especie de patada a la vista o al cerebro, y ademas es como que me cuesta mas "esfuerzo" el descodificar y procesar lo que se dice en frases de ese tipo....

Las faltas de ortografia o errores mecanograficos me parece que es algo totalmente distinto, porque al menos no se hacen a proposito..

Pero bueno, esto es una democracia, asi que cada cual que escriba como quiera y cada cual que lea lo que quiera....

----------


## magoben

Pues les recomiendo de cursos de ortografía, jajjaajaja. HAbrán un nuevo foro sobre ortografía que contenga reglas, jajaja.

Saludos,

Mago Ben
El Salvador

----------

